# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  الحب الملهم .. والعاطفة الجياشة .. ؟؟

## الوردة الاردنية

الحب الملهم .. والعاطفة الجياشة .. ؟؟



المشاعر الانسانية التى تربط الرجل والمرأة كثيرة ومتعددة وفى بعض الاحيان متشابه ومختلطة وصعب تفسيرها فمن المحبة قد تولد الكراهية .. ومن العشق قد تولد العداوة .. وقد يختلط مفهوم الاعجاب بالحب وفى لحظة قد تذوب بشخص لم تتصور يوما أنك تحبه.
من الممكن ان تشترى اعجاب الاخرين بك بالتألق والتودد والهدايا لكن من المستحيل ان تشترى حبهم الحقيقي مهما فعلت.
على الرغم من ان الحب احساس غير عقلانى لكنه سر من اسرار نضوج العقل وأتساعه.
الحب الحقيقى يظهر فى الاعمال والتصرفات وليس بالكلمات .. فاللحب طاقة ضخمة لا تستهلكها الا الافعال.
الحب هو الالهام الحقيقي وروح العبقرية.
الحب زهرة الحياة , زهرة تزدهر بشكل غير متوقع لانها لا تخضع لأي قانون فى العالم.
لا يوجد سوى نوع واحد من الحب لكن هناك الالالف الاحاسيس المقلدة.
الحب يبدأ بأبتسامة وينمو بدمعة ويتأجج بقبلة .
كل الخطأ ان نعتقد ان الحب يأتى مع الرفقة الطويلة والتودد والمثابرة , فالحب منبعه الروح وما لم يتم التقارب الروحى فى لحظة فأنه لن يتكون عبر السنوات او حتى الأجيال او لاي أسباب.
الحبيب يقول : أنا احبك لأننى بحاجه لك , العاشق يقول : لست بحاجة لك لكننى أحبك.
الحب هو المغامرة الحقيقة الوحيدة فى العالم.
أجمل مكياج للوجه هو الحب فا به تختلف الملامح لكن تظل ادوات التجميل هى الارخص والاسهل.
الحب لشخص بالغ يمنحك القوة والقوة تمنحك الشجاعة والشجاعة تجعلك صادق فى احاسيسك ومشاعرك.
نظرة فى عين الحبيب تغنيك عن زيارة الطبيب النفسي مدى الحياة.
هناك شخص ينظر لك يهتم فيك يسمعك يتحملك يفتقدك يساندك, تشعر بالامان فى وجوده تشعر بالغيرة عليه , تظهر امامه عيوابك دون حظر , تنتظره دون ملل , يزورك طيفه ورحيقه وبعض كلامته فى غيابه يحلو الحديث معه وعليه . اذا تهنينا فهو حبيبك
فأي لون تفضل/ين .. ؟؟
العشق .. ؟؟
أم الحب .. ؟؟
أم لاهذا و لا ذاك .. ؟؟

----------


## دموع الغصون

بين الحب و العشق والاعجاب نضيع نحن 
أنا لا أفضل الحب ولا أفضل العشق بالمشاعر و الكلمات 
أنا أفضل عشق الروح للروح و احترام الحب بكل مفاهيمه بكل ما نمتلك من مشاعر واحاسيس 
أنا أفضل الحب والعشق لمن سيمتلك قلبي و سيتوجني ملكة على عرش قلبه بفستان أبيض وطرحه توحد القلوب و النفوس 

مشكورة " الوردة "

----------


## اليتيم العماني

أفضل العشق , لأنه درجة للوصول الحب إلى  أقصى درجاته , بمعنى لا رجعت فيه , هذا يضمن لي بقاء حبيبي .
الحب عاطفة ربما تنتهي إذا ما سقيت بماء المكرمات .

----------

